# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  What is your favourite news website ?

## Maciamo

Personally, my all-time favourite is The Economist (which contrarily to what its name suggest is not just about the economy). It is the best written and most interesting news source I have come across. The drawback is that it is only published once a week. 

In second place would be BBC News for quick updates on the daily news and some relaxing "trivia articles".

In third place, I'd choose the Japan Times as it's currently the best English-language news site about Japan (Mainichi is too tabloid, Yomiuri is a bit boring, Asahi is good but doesn't have enough articles, and Kyodo is too concise).

NB : the purpose of this thread is not just to share opinions, but hopefully to discover some good websites in the immensity of the WWW.

----------


## Revenant

The Japan Times is my personal favorite, since I like to keep up with news more relevant to the people I talk to everyday.

I go to CNN, just cause I'm used to it. I have never compared news sources, apart from staying away from FOX news.

----------


## Duo

BBC is always reliable for me..... for documentaries and news and everything really  :Smilie:

----------


## Silverpoint

Ditto BBC.....

----------


## Dutch Baka

a dutch one for Dutch and international news, www.telegraaf.nl and for Japanese news www.newsonjapan.com

----------


## Maciamo

> a dutch one for Dutch and international news, www.telegraaf.nl and for Japanese news www.newsonjapan.com


Newsonjapan.com is not a news source, it's just a portal that redirects to the content of other websites, like JREF's news section. You can get such news feeds for free on your destop and select which news sourced (newspapers, magazines, online newssites...), which category (e.g. business, health, Japan, Asia...), and in which language you want your news. Try NewsIsFree for free customized feeds on your desktop.

Note that NewsOnJapan links to all the Japanese newssites I referred to in my first post.

----------


## lastmagi

Well, FoxNews has always been reliable, especially with their completely unbiased perspectives....




Aha, I got you there, didn't I?  :Poh:  For me, it's BBC all the way. That or The Onion (hey, even spoof news is better than FoxNews!). 

I've read some print articles in the Economist before, and I'm willing to look into it more. But what stopped me before was its support of Bjorn Lomborg's The Skeptical Environmentalist, and also I've been led to believe by some sources that it's got a more conservative slantt. Comments, defences?

----------


## GoldCoinLover

i never understood the tabloids, they are so amazing

how can they make headlines like "UFO FOUND IN NEW ORLEANS" after the flood or anything to take advantage like that? and its obviously not true are they even making any money?

----------


## nurizeko

BBC does it for me aswell, and sometimes i will go to www.thetimes.co.uk but i prefer to read the actual newspaper of it.

----------


## TwistedMac

don't watch TV, nor do I listen to the radio, so my eye to the outside is JapanTimes, my start page :P

it's odd finding out about things like Katrina from a japanese newspaper O_o

----------


## Index

For me the best site is Yahoo news because it gives you direct access to the major news agencies such as AFP, AP, Reuters, Knight Ridder. BBC etc. are OK but they act as a filter and you don't get a variety of perspectives and reports from different agencies. Aljazeera is good for middle east (do not confuse with alJazeera.com), Kyodo for Japan (though you can't access all the stories), and Xinhua from China for an alternative view on things.

----------

